# Music Instruments at Future Shop??!!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I was just on there website and noticed a "musical instruments" link. In the past they carried a couple of "toy" keyboards but I clinked the link for the hell of it. Oh man??!! They now sell Marshall, Vox, Dunlop, MXR, Line 6, guitars, amps, effects etc etc.

Weird. I read the Best Buy in the USA was now selling instruments (going after Guitar Centre) and since Best Buy owns Future Shop I guess they we make their way into the Canadian musical instrument market.

Any thoughts?

TG


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I was just on there website and noticed a "musical instruments" link. In the past they carried a couple of "toy" keyboards but I clinked the link for the hell of it. Oh man??!! They now sell Marshall, Vox, Dunlop, MXR, Line 6, guitars, amps, effects etc etc.
> 
> Weird. I read the Best Buy in the USA was now selling instruments (going after Guitar Centre) and since Best Buy owns Future Shop I guess they we make their way into the Canadian musical instrument market.
> 
> ...


Weird, I knew they carried el cheapo stuff a la Wal-Mart, but this seems a legit effort at selling music gear. Although, given that Future Shop staff are far from the most knowledgeable of people, could you imagine one of their sales reps trying to explain what a compressor does?

Their line of guitars so far isn't exactly thrilling for me: Robson, Washburn, Shechter and Solo aren't really to my taste, but hey, give them credit for not just carrying the entry-level stuff. Some guitars were nearly $1k.

I noticed there isn't a single tube amp in their lineup though 

I'll say this much though, at least they carry strings. Ever had to buy strings on a Sunday before???


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> That's new...the list was not that extensive a week ago. And the price for an SM57???? WTF????????


$169.? Oh yeah, LOL. I'm ALL over that!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The prices really ARE hopelessly out of whack. I guess the possible good news is that once they get stuck with a bunch of stock that isn't moving because it's overpriced, they'll eventually dump it cheap. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Not everything is priced 'out of whack'... I compared prices on some things with the prices at LA Music and there were things that were priced within $10 or less... Vox wah, some of the Line6 stuff.... but it seemed pretty inconsistent.

Interesting development.

gtrguy


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I will never buy anything musical instrument related from a Futureshop. It just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They don't have much in Canada yet. It's too small a market for them at the moment. But they'll never sell any worthwhile instruments or equipment there. They don't have the proper staff to be able to sell to people who want advice before they buy.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bah! checked availability on a few things (pricing is another matter) and the sample of store I looked at in BC has crap-all.
I've been curious to try out the "Highland" guitars, but can't find them anywhere on the left coast.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Must be online only?

The kids (seriously, other than the manager, none are old enough to shave) at the local Future Shop didn't even know what a NiMH charger was (they kept sending me to cellphone batteries) :frown:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> The kids (seriously, other than the manager, none are old enough to shave) at the local Future Shop didn't even know what a NiMH charger was (they kept sending me to cellphone batteries) :frown:


Better start your own Geek Squad


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It would feel weird, but a bigger concern is that this could be another way for someone new to guitar could get ripped off.

Accessories?
Maybe I'd buy them there--but I normally pick up some strings, picks, etc every now & then when my path takes me near a music store, or when I just feel like dropping into one.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

*Future Shop guitar store?*

I see in this AMs paper that the new FS in Edmonton has a major guitar, amp, recording etc department.

While this might be good for pricing, it seems very wrong to me. I don't know if I'd support this, I look for the experience you (should) get at real music stores.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> They don't have much in Canada yet. It's too small a market for them at the moment. But they'll never sell any worthwhile instruments or equipment there. They don't have the proper staff to be able to sell to people who want advice before they buy.


I wish L&M in Oshawa would get proper staff


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> I wish L&M in Oshawa would get proper staff


Nice store, really. But about the staff,... well, it IS Oshawa, isn't it. :smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Nice store, really. But about the staff,... well, it IS Oshawa, isn't it. :smile:



all I can say to that is....yeah - good point


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I see in this AMs paper that the new FS in Edmonton has a major guitar, amp, recording etc department.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Where is the new Edmonton FS? I may check it out this weekend just to see what they have (and get an idea of their service).
> ...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> In January when folks take their unplayable First Act brand guitars back to Costco for support, and that support is not available, they will end up paying for that service at a qualified & competent music instrument store.


Or they simply return it and buy some XBOX games... and another potential guitarist falls by the wayside...

gtrguy


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Nice store, really. But about the staff,... well, it IS Oshawa, isn't it. :smile:


Ha ha ... lament for the old Wilson and Lee and Alto music days. 

Do you remember laughing at the guitars in the Consumers Distributing on Simcoe North ? 

New day ... same ol' crap ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Ha ha ... lament for the old Wilson and Lee and Alto music days.


Ah yes, being old enough to remember Alto Music,... and Wilson & Lee when they were into mainly selling instruments.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Future Shop Eh?? Thats great, I need a new fridge, perhaps I could trade in my old Hot Rod Deluxe.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> dwagar said:
> 
> 
> > I see in this AMs paper that the new FS in Edmonton has a major guitar, amp, recording etc department.
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dwagar said:


> traynor_garnet said:
> 
> 
> > I think the paper said 'South Commons' whereever the heck that might be. Had a picture of their guitar wall. They had a Washburn model on sale at something like $199.
> ...


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this not the same string winder that goes for $1.99 at virtually every guitar shop on the planet?

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10115491&catid=




shoretyus said:


> Do you remember laughing at the guitars in the Consumers Distributing on Simcoe North ?


Lol, I'm deeply hurt - my first guitar was a Consumers Distributing special. To this day, I've still never come across a weaker set of pickups. You could almost plug in, and not be heard on the other side of the bedroom.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Is this not the same string winder that goes for $1.99 at virtually every guitar shop on the planet?
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10115491&catid=
> 
> ...


 $21.99 for a string winder? That must be a typo. (At least I hope it is.)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Is this not the same string winder that goes for $1.99 at virtually every guitar shop on the planet?
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10115491&catid=
> 
> ...


hmm. That might solve everyone's problem with practicing at bedroom levels.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Is this not the same string winder that goes for $1.99 at virtually every guitar shop on the planet?
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10115491&catid=


I hope that's a typo.

But i have seen places sell these for ridiculous prices.

Once I wanted to change the strings on my 12 string, and couldn't find my string winder. I was out running errands the next day and saw a music school in a mall. I knew my travels that day wouldn't take me near a real music store, so I decided to check if they had any--they had the type in this link and they wanted $9 for it--I passed. The guy seemed insulted that I thought the price was too high. Then I went home and I found my string winder.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

$1.99 for the winder, $20/pc. to license the Dunlop name.

Make like Pharmacare and buy generic


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Very weird! 

The prices are pretty bad on... everything. EVH Phase 90 for $224... I think I got mine for under $150 new. POD X3 Live for $880... got mine for $620 @ Steve's Music. Good luck Futureshop, good luck.

I could use a GPS though... hey, maybe that's their strategy - maybe we're their target market. They saw the Blu-Ray thread in Open Mic so they posted instruments to get our attention, then they get us to buy their on-sale electronics. 

/sarcasm


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonder if they'll still try to sell you Monster cables with everything and a bogus warranty package?


----------

